# Lake Gitchy Gumee...



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone have any stories..? What were you doing the night of Nov. 10th. 1975..?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

made a ham an cheese samich ,watched mork and mindy and went to bed.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I was not born until 42 day later but I’ve seen her get ruff fast


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

1975 ? I was working in a steel fab shop in Toledo Ohio.

I do remember hearing about it going down as my great uncle worked on a lake freighter and spent his winters on the ship keeping things ship shape. He never owned or rented any place to live until he retired well into his sixties. As I recall he died within months of retiring.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I was working in a underground iron ore mine 3600' down. Vertical shaft--That 1975 November storm was fierce .Snapped that Thousand footer in Half with 30ft plus Waves. Superior is COLD and never gives up her Dead-----Lake Gitchy Gumee is on forgiving many fishermen have disappear too. Some times found on the Canadian shores months later--------------------------------svb*

*I'M WRONG I QUIT THE MINE IN 73 SO I WAS WORKING AS A BOILERMAKER APPRENTICE ON THE NEW POWER HOUSE IN MARQUETTE AT THE UPPER HARBOR. EVERY WEEK BIG ORE BOATS WERE AT THE HARBOR ONLOADING COAL AND THAN TAKING ON IRON ORE PELLETS for the trip back to the mills--------*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

In collage and working security at nights.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was working as a carpenter for Del Webb at the original Sun City, also was the month of my 8th anniversary and my oldest son's 7 th birthday


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I was working in a underground iron ore mine 3600' down. Vertical shaft--That 1975 November storm was fierce .Snapped that Thousand footer in Half with 30ft plus Waves. Superior is COLD and never gives up her Dead-----Lake Gitchy Gumee is on forgiving many fishermen have disappear too. Some times found on the Canadian shores months later--------------------------------svb*
> 
> *I'M WRONG I QUIT THE MINE IN 73 SO I WAS WORKING AS A BOILERMAKER APPRENTICE ON THE NEW POWER HOUSE IN MARQUETTE AT THE UPPER HARBOR. EVERY WEEK BIG ORE BOATS WERE AT THE HARBOR ONLOADING COAL AND THAN TAKING ON IRON ORE PELLETS for the trip back to the mills--------*


You got me beat. I worked at 2615' in a copper mine here in AZ.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *I was working in a underground iron ore mine 3600' down. Vertical shaft--That 1975 November storm was fierce .Snapped that Thousand footer in Half with 30ft plus Waves. Superior is COLD and never gives up her Dead-----Lake Gitchy Gumee is on forgiving many fishermen have disappear too. Some times found on the Canadian shores months later--------------------------------svb*
> 
> *I'M WRONG I QUIT THE MINE IN 73 SO I WAS WORKING AS A BOILERMAKER APPRENTICE ON THE NEW POWER HOUSE IN MARQUETTE AT THE UPPER HARBOR. EVERY WEEK BIG ORE BOATS WERE AT THE HARBOR ONLOADING COAL AND THAN TAKING ON IRON ORE PELLETS for the trip back to the mills--------*


Dam Skip, that far down, how did he let you come back to this world ? lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess he must have mended his ways !


----------

